# Alcohol actually works.



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I was just checking some youtube cigar clips the other day. No not the one's with the black leather spiked collars. Anyway, this guy was lighting up and said he used alcohol in his Zippo. Well, curious me picked up a zippo, and some 90% Isopropyl, and filled it up. It works!!
It is odorless, has a nice even flame. Not as hot as gas. I was able to get a great toast and light without any flavor affects at all. if you got a Zippo, give it a try. I still like my torch, but get a better, slower toast this way. And, fuel is cheap. :ss


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I may have to try this in my zippo

thanks!


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

I found a related thread with a bit of info:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16850


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm.....interesting tip. Thanks.
Might have to give it a try.


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

i may dig out my old zippo and give this a try.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Neat idea. Got my zippo right here and I even think there's alcohol upstairs. Off to try this :tu


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Good idea, but you'll quickly find that it's a hassle to deal with I think.

Isopropyl Alcohol has a _very_ low vapor point, so it quickly evaporates (a tablespoon full will be gone in minutes). Compare this to Zippo fluid, which is a more viscous and oily fuel which has a much higher vapor point.

I think what you'll find is that you spend a lot of time refilling your trusty Zippo. I could be wrong though, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Silound said:


> Good idea, but you'll quickly find that it's a hassle to deal with I think.
> 
> Isopropyl Alcohol has a _very_ low vapor point, so it quickly evaporates (a tablespoon full will be gone in minutes). Compare this to Zippo fluid, which is a more viscous and oily fuel which has a much higher vapor point.
> 
> I think what you'll find is that you spend a lot of time refilling your trusty Zippo. I could be wrong though, but I'm pretty sure.


I was afraid of that. I'll keep ya posted on the findings.

Thanks :tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Here when I read the thread title I thought you got lucky due to your girl getting drunk...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Simplified said:


> Here when I read the thread title I thought you got lucky due to your girl getting drunk...


:tpd:


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*What if you used a scotch or bourbon would that pass a slight flavor to the cigar? :dr*


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

brigey said:


> *What if you used a scotch or bourbon would that pass a slight flavor to the cigar? :dr*


As far as I know, you can't buy scotch or bourbon with a high enough proof to light. Drinking type alcohol must be of 148 proof or higher to light, 180 proof or higher to burn reliably.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, I may finally have a use for that bottle of 151 under my sink....


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

CeeGar said:


> :tpd:


I forgot to add that part. I'd rather be lucky than good anyday. :r

Update: So far it hasn't evaporated. I used it a good bit last night, and it is still lighting today. I know Zippo's aren't airtight, but maybe it is enough to ward off eveporation. Also, I think I will try the Denatured Alcohol too. The 90% Isopropyl is doing o.k. I think a higher burn rate may helpin the wind. Catch 22 though, cuz denatured evaporates even faster, I think.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Silound said:


> Good idea, but you'll quickly find that it's a hassle to deal with I think.
> 
> Isopropyl Alcohol has a _very_ low vapor point, so it quickly evaporates (a tablespoon full will be gone in minutes). Compare this to Zippo fluid, which is a more viscous and oily fuel which has a much higher vapor point.
> 
> I think what you'll find is that you spend a lot of time refilling your trusty Zippo. I could be wrong though, but I'm pretty sure.


Denatured alcohol will also evaporate very quickly. A Zippo so loaded will work reliably if used every day. However, if you are a weekend only smoker, you will probably have to charge your lighter prior to using it since last week's charge will likely have evaporated. I still like the alcohol fueled Zippo when very cold temperature is the norm. By this I mean sub-zero.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Silound said:


> As far as I know, you can't buy scotch or bourbon with a high enough proof to light. Drinking type alcohol must be of 148 proof or higher to light, 180 proof or higher to burn reliably.


Absolutely correct, sir! Moonshine works very well in this aspect, but is much harder to find. In any event, why waste good booze when wooden kitchen matches are cheaper!!!!!

(last time I tried the moonshine-in-the-lighter trick was better than 20 years ago, and I did it to prove to a bunch of old guys that it really would work; Now I know better than to waste it if I've got it!)


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Wanted to update that my excitement has dwindled. I have used Denatured and 90% isopropyl, and both as was advised to me evaporate quickly. It is o.k. around the house, but not trustworthy enough for a herf or anything. It does give a great light though. Worth a try I guess.


----------

